# I recommend the Manfrotto 405 Pro Digital Geared Head



## M.ST (Aug 2, 2012)

A few weeks ago I buy the Manfrotto 405 Pro Digital Geared Head.

I my opinion the perfect head for your tripod.

The 405 utilizes large, easy-to-grip knobs that provide smooth, positive, geared control through 360 degree pan and -30 to 90 degree frontal and lateral tilt.

In addition to its 3-D geared functions, the 405 also incorporates a unique feature that allows you to instantly disengage the gears and rough position the camera by hand, then instantly reengage them for ultra-precise final alignment.

The 405 comes complete with quick-release plate, 1/4"-20 and 3/8" camera mounting screws, and 3/8" tripod mount. 

Pros
stable
attaches firmly
large range of motion
strong clamp

Cons
heavy (but solid)
expensive (but worth every cent)

Best Uses
Landscape
Night shots
Long exposures


----------

